# damaged Hard drive please help



## resetnos (Jan 30, 2006)

Greets to all..

im a newbie and ive read alot of the Faqs but cant find the answer im looking for .
i have a sony SVR-2000 with lifetime service today the hard drive went bad Grinding to a sceeching halt ... 40gb Original Lost everything . the drive just TICKS

i do happen to have a 160gb drive and a 250gb drive .. is it posible to Rebuild the Drive so that the tivo works as new ? i dont have the TIVO Software / Original Drive to "Backup" im sure i can follow the instructsions but im lost as to what model i have what iso to use what other tools ill need point me in the right direction please ..
is there something "special" ill need to restore my lifetime service?
little confused with the help files all stating that i need to backup but i dont have anything to backup anymore.

i dont care about networking yet, just want my Tivo Back!!!!!!!!
the unit is not under waranty anymore (i took a peak inside)
Please help 
thank you

Res Newbie


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

You can get a 6.2 image for your TiVo here. Choose "SVR-3000" from the dropdown list.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

The easiest solution is to use Instantcake from PTVupgrade.com. You can also purchase preloaded hard drives from them or from weaknees.com. (see banner ads on this forum)


----------



## resetnos (Jan 30, 2006)

YEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA..

Thank you so much ..
1 , Paid 19.95 and got the download 
2, Downloaded AND BURNED IMAGE FILE 
3, Intsalled 250gb drive as slave master 
4,Booted and installed from 3 screens 
5 replace hard drive in tivo
289 Hours and a newer interface thanks guys your lifesavers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------------
my pcs bios did not reqognize the entire 250gb it read it at 137 gb
but the cake iso installed without any problems .
should be fine right ?
again thanks for the fast replys


----------



## resetnos (Jan 30, 2006)

Yog-Sothoth i did not see the svr-3000 iso was not sure about compatibilty and just went with 
the svr-2000 is there a diffrence ?

thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes. The SVR3000 is Series 2, the SVR 2000 is a Series 1. Also, for the 3000, the latest software is 7.2.1, 6.2 is for DirecTV DVRs, the SVRs are Standalone.


----------



## resetnos (Jan 30, 2006)

hello again ... 

so we stand that i have Series 1 Device and used the correct ISO ? 
or can i get more "features" using the SVR3000 Iso series 2 for a series 1 Setup ?

anyway im all set peepz thanks so so much for the relplies ,


----------

